# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  °•ღ•° مسجات قصيد رووعه°•ღ•°

## بنت البلوش

غديت مثل العود مشراه غالي .. وغلاه لجله يحرقونه على النار .

تشوف دخانه يجي له ظلالي .. ويروح كنّـه ماتكوّن ولا صــــــار



أحتار .. لامن شفت بيدينك ورود ** مادري تشم الور ولا يشمك




لا الشوق دمي .. ولا شعري مناديلي .. سيد القصايد على هونك بخادمها




واجد احابي ولكن الوكاد .. أنت غير ، وباقي الغالين غير 

لجلك ارحل ، من بلاد إلى بلاد .. وإن عجزت أوصلك لك روحي تطير



نسيت أهلي على شانك ..عشقت أهلك وخلانك ..تعطف جود بحسانك ..وابعد الهم ولاحزان




أنا رفيقه بالليالي المعاسير ..ولا الرخى كلٍ يسد بمكاني




يانعمة النسيان يا رحمة الله.. لو لاك انا عزاه وش كان سويت




بقول لك كلمتين وبختصارٍ شديد ..إن كان لزين ديرة فانت العاصمه




لاخاب ظنك بالرفيق الموالي .. مالك مشاريهٍ على باقي الناس




لاتقارن حب أمك بحبي .. أخاف من عينك تطيح الأمومة



قالوا تحبه ، قلت بالشهر الأول .. يومي بوسط الرحم وهنٍ على وهن




أدل بيتك دون وصفٍ وعنوان .. وشلون أضيع سكتي وسط قلبي




حبٍ قصير ، وحب ما له نهاية .. وحبٍ يموت ، وحبٍ أقوى من الموت



يمطر لغيري من حنانك سحابك .. ويموت قلبي ظاميٍ بين أياديك 

رجيت عطفك بس ، طال الرجا بك .. لين انقطع باليأس كل الرجا فيك




يامقفيٍ عني مثل ساير الناس .. شف خافتي ماهزته ذكرياتك؟




من خيالي طيفك الكاذب سرى .. لا مشاعر في عيوني لا حنين 

مثل مابين الثريا والثرى .. بيننا تفصل ملايين السنين



يغيب ، يحسب كل غيبه قصيرة .. وكم غيبةٍ كالموت وأقسى من الموت




يامعذبي ، ماعاد لك في حاجة .. ماني على خبرك سواليف ومزوح 

جرحٍ مع الأيام ، تلقى علاجه .. وبعض الجروح اعلاجها نزعة الروح




إن كان قدري في عيونك قصيدة .. عديني أجمل ماقريتي من أبيات




يامعدي المرقاب ، خله لمشتاق .. وحوّل وخل معذب القلب يرقا 

ياليت ربي ماخلق حب وفراق .. وإلا خلق حب على غير فرقا


shathaaya.com شَظايا الأدبيـــة shathaaya.net - aldewan.net

يازارع الوردة على الصخر غلطان .. مثل الذي ينقش على الماء قصيدة




بحثت عنك ، ولا لقيتك مع الناس .. وين أنت ؟ياللي ماتصون الموّدة 

ان كان شح الوصل يازين لاباس .. والله لاجازي صدتك لي بصـــــده




بمتع عيووووووني ؛ بشوفة عيونك .. آخاف من يوم أجي فيه مالقاااك



الا العيون ابخل بها ماقدر اعطيك .. وش فايدة دنياي من دون شوفك؟




أنت ياللي .. في حياتي .. أو حياتي .. كيف تبعدك الليالي وانت عندي




أوصيت منهو يحفر القبر ويذريني .. يكتب على النصب مات وله بكم حاجه 



أنا اللي شفت في وصلك عذابي .. وذقت الذل ، من ذاك العذاب



من شفايفها صباح الخير شكل وطعم ثاني .. آه لو تدري وش اتسوي صباح الخير فيّا




بطاقه .. أكثر الأشيا قرف .. قارئ يقلب في كسل حزنك تماما مثل ماسيل المجلات القديمة في صوالين .. الحلاقه




السهر.. ماهو بهذا السهر ؛ لا يابعدي .. السهر شفني تعرفه ، وشفني تزهقه .. كل جفنن من جفوني غدى بيت أجودي .. لا تقظب فيه عبدٍ من الليل أعتقـــه




المسبه .. به الطرف المسبّه .. ماسوى طرفه الساهي يعيبه .. عجزت امرايته فيه اتشبه .. حاولت فيه ماقدرت تجيبه 



في عيونك سوادٍ .. يستحيل آخره .. كامنٍ في بياضٍ .. أوله يستحيل




عزي لمن جاله ورى النذل حاجه .. ياعنك ماحدّه زمانه على خير




تدري وش اصعب محبه بهالكون .. لا صرت تغلي واحد مادرى عنك 


يا صاحبي ما هي قضية كرامه**حنا خسرنا بسبتك ناس غالييين 



احبك ايه نعم واهيم بسحر نظراتك** ولجل حبك اقول تهون وتقبل تحياتي 



المشكلة لا صرت بين اختيارين .. مستقبلك والا حبيب توده 


والبعير ليا دِبَر ظهره نقض دبرة غراب .. وإن شكا ضيم اظهره ، وش بالبعير إلا ظهره؟ 



لايخدعك وهج الطموح .. طريقنا مظلم طويل .. مثل القمر وجهه قريب ، لكن صعيب انلامسه 
نزرع مواسم من أمل وتحصد مناجي المستحيل .. والبيدر الحلم الجميل اللي يبوقه حارسه

----------


## Taka

لا لا لا ما نقدر عليج شو الزين شو الزين ذا وانا يدج ...

تسلم يمناج على جذا  موضوع ...

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمووو خيتو حبابه 
ع المسجااات الحلوه 
ربي يعطيج الف عافيه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## بنت البلوش

مهرشاااادووووووو انت من متى يدي اعرف اني تو ادري 
الولاء الفاطمي الله يسلمج
مكشورين مكشورين على المرور الحلو مثل ويهي ههههه

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكورة حبيبتي ع المسجات الحلوووه 
يعطيج العافيه ..

----------


## بنت البلوش

العفو اختي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة بنوووته على المسجاات
تحياتي

----------


## بنت البلوش

العفو انتي المكشوره وايد على مرورج

----------


## عاشق الحرية

تسلم يمناكِ على المسجات الحلوة

و ربِِ يعطيكِ العافية 

و كل عام وأنتِ بخير و عيدكم مبارك

و الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## Sweet Magic

شكرا على المسجات

----------


## fatemah

رووووووووووووووعة تسلمي بنت البلوش على المسجات الحلوة 





تحياتي

----------


## بنت البلوش

مشكورين حبايبي على مروركم الحو كثروا منه

----------

